# Need a help play video



## maahaan (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
i have Samsung HT-TZ215 home theater system, i need to play my dvd files from hard disk via USB, i got every thing work fine and videos playing well but videos playing little bit slow is there any solution play perfectly? if yes please help me
thanks
regards
:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

By slow, you mean they are skipping, stuttering? Odds are, the transfer rate of your USB drive is too low. Try a different one, or rip to a compressed format with a smaller file size, and thus, lower bitrate.


----------

